# Elektronikas pamati >  Sit cauri MOSFET

## Juris4cm

Tātad lieta sekojoša - man ir tilta shēma ar 4 X IRF840 mosfetiem (500V DS un DG), kura barojas no uzlādēta kondensatora 430V. Tilts vadās ar mosfeta draiveri, kurš barojas no 12V ( "-" abiem strāvas avotiem kopīgs).. Esmu nokurinājis 12 Mosfetus sekojošā veidā un gribētu izprast cēloni: Tātad mosfeta draivera ieeja bija sazemēta un barošanas "-" vads bija pieslēgts.. Pirmo pie uzlādētā kondensatora pielodēju tilta "-" vadu... Tikko pieliku tilta + vadu pie kondensatora - dzirxtele un visus 4 mosfetus var izmest miskastē... Tad kad vēl experimentēju, šoreiz gribēju pieslēgt pirmo pie kondensatora tilta + vadu un pēc tam "-".. Tā kā mosfeta draiverim "-" bija pieslēgts, tikko pieskāros ar tilta + pie kondensatora - noskanēja sprādziens un draiveris sadalījās.. no sākuma nesapratu kas par lietu jo tilta "-" nebija pieslēgts bet tad sapratu ka viņs izsita mosfetus caur Gate un draivera "-"... Tātad jautājums - Kapē uzreiz kā pielieku uzlādētu kondieri 430V pie tilta, uzreiz izsit visus mosfetus un ja mosfeta Source nau pieslēgts, tad izsit caur Gate un paķer līdz arī draiveri? (gribu piebilst, kad tiltu baroju nevis no 430V bet no 12V tad viss strādāja ideāli, bet te uzsprāgst, tilta vadīšanu pat neieslēdzot, bet tikai pieliekot vadus pie tilta..un vadi visi īsāki par 5 cm..un testeris ar ko spriegumu mēru arī normāls) Noteikti jābūt kādam elektronikas knifam ka nedrīxt momentāli likt klāt uzlādētu kondieri vai kkam tādam - jo mosfetiem jātur minimāli 500V.. Oriģinālajā ķīniešu inverterī kur izmantojās tilts uz tiem pašiem mosfetiem, tilta Source pieslēgts pie "-" caur 0.8 Om rezistoru.. varbūt tas ir lai neizsit? Jebkurā gadījumā negribas vairāk experimentēt jo katru reizi nākas šķirties no 4 mosfetiem un dažreiz no kāda draivera - gribās izprast cēloni  ::  varbūt kāds palīdzēs?

----------


## Delfins

kāpēc jāslēdz uzlādēt kondiķis?
Shēma vispār pareizi salikta?  :: 

vienmēr biju iedomājis, ko shēmu salodē, pieliek pogu "POWER" + drošinātājs, un tad slēdz iekšā shēmu, nevis mistiski lodē klāt kondiķus.. wtf ?

----------


## Jon

Iemet shēmu. Tas nav sarežģīti.

----------


## Juris4cm

Atkārtoju ka shēma salodēta pareizi - ar 12V viss iet kā smērēts.. Nesaprotu kā šite var iemest bildi.. kas tajā Img jāraxta? Nu shēma izskatās vienkārši - 4 mosfeti kā tilts. Uz tilta slodzes nekā nav, tb mosfetu pāri slodzes vietā nav savienoti... tilta barošanas "-" pie kondiera "-" ... uz Gate stāv MIC4424 draiveris, kura ieejas sazemētas un kurš barojas no 12V.. tiem 12V sprieguma avotam "-" savienots ar kondiera "-".. Kondieris vajadzīgs lai uzkrātu strāvu 430V :P Mani fascinē tie komentētāji kuri saka priekš kam teu tas, priekš kam teu šitais? vispār beidz nodarboties ar muļķībām, paņem divriteni un ej vizināties nevis lodē kko :P Situācija ir tāda kāda ir un problēmas ir jāizrpot un jārisina nevis no tām jābēg... Koroč man vairs nau palikuši mosfeti experimentiem bet domāju ja paņemtu mosfetu bez draivera, sazemētu Gate ar kondiera "-" un pieliktu DS pie kondiera + un "-" tad viņš tāpat uzietu gaisā - visdrīzāk problēma ir ar pārāk strauju sprieguma palielināšanu uz DS kontaktiem, bet nemāku to izskaidrot.. varbūt kādam ir zinātniska informācija par šo? Jo oriģinālajā shēmā tilta "-" nebija pa taisno savienots ar "-", bet gan caur 0.8 Om

----------


## Texx

Varbūt jālieto mosfeti ar lielāku spriegumu? Ieliec shēmu, citādi man ar iztēli ir švaki un es neko nesaprotu no apraksta. Būs uzskatāmāk.

----------


## Juris4cm



----------


## M_J

Šis draiveris un šāds slēgums pie 430V noteikti nav izmantojams. Tajā shēmā ir virkne kļūdu. Šis ir "low side" draiveris. Pie 12V barošanas sprieguma šāda shēma vēl varētu strādāt, bet pie 430V Tu tilta augšējos mosfetus šādi nu nekādi nevari vadīt. Turklāt Tev ir saslēgti kopā aizvari augšējam un apakšējam mosfetam. Tu nekādi nevarēsi izvairīties no daudzkārtīgas iztece-aizvars pieļaujamā sprieguma pārsniegšanas. Un tādā garā ... Ja gribi būvēt tiltu šādam spriegumam, ņem teiksim draiveri IR2112 apskaties "datasheetā", kā viņu slēgt un uz priekšu!

----------


## Juris4cm

Vai tu varētu paskaidrot sīkāk kas shēmā vaina? jo tieši tāda ir oriģinālā shēma.. draiveris izmantojas cits, bet ko nozīmē "low side" ? Un kas ir iztece-aizvars? DS? Šitam draiverim iekšā uz katru izeju ir 2 mosfeti - 1. savieno ar "-" kad ieeja ir mazāka par 0.8V, otrs savieno ar + kad ieeja > 0.8V...

----------


## Delfins

nerauj vārdus no konteksta, M_J konkrēti pateica *"nevarēsi izvairīties no daudzkārtīgas iztece-aizvars pieļaujamā sprieguma pārsniegšanas"*. Kas te vēl nav skaidrs? Citiem vārdiem - konkrēti mosfeti tur neder. Tu taču nebaro 220V televizoru ar 380V?  ::

----------


## M_J

"Low side" draiveris to arī nozīmē - viņš var vadīt tilta apakšējo tranzistoru, tas ir to tranzistoru kuram iztece (source jeb S) visu laiku ir 0V līmenī. Tilta augšējam tranzistoram spriegums uz izteces ir "peldošs" - tajā brīdī, kad tilta apakšējais tranzistors ir atvērts, bet augšējais aizvērts uz izteces būs spriegums tuvu 0V, brīdī, kad augšējais tranzistors ir atvērts, bet apakšējais aizvērts, spriegums uz augšējā tranzistora izteces būs tuvu tiem Taviem 430V. Bet lai mosfetu atvērtu, spriegumam uz aizvara (gate jeb G) jābūt par kādiem 10V lielākam, tātad 440V. "Low side" draiveris to nevar. Tas izdos izejā maksimums 12V. Padodot tos 12V uz augšējā tranzistora aizvaru, pirmajā brīdī jau tas tranzistors pavērsies, viņam paveroties spriegums uz izteces sāks palielināties, bet spriegums uz aizvara paliks nemainīgs līdz ar to spriegums aizvars-iztece (G-S)tas ir spriegums kas atver tranzistoru samazināsies, kamēr pie sprieguma uz aizvara nu tā kādi 7-8V iestāsies kaut kāds līdzsvars. Par kaut kādiem 400V vari pat nesapņot. Lai vadītu tilta augšējo tranzistoru, vajag "high side" draiveri, kurš var vadīt tranzistoru ar "peldošu" izteci. Nu labi - pieņemsim, ka Tev tomēr kaut kā izdodas augšējo tranzistoru dabūt vairāk vaļā, nu dabūsi izejā (uz izteces) kādus 100V. Lai To izdarītu Tu esi tam uz aizvara (G) uzgrūdis 110V. Neaizmirsti, ka Tev šī tranzistora aizvars ir savienots ar otra tilta pleca apakšējo tranzistora aizvaru. Arī uz tā aizvara būs 110V. Apskaties, cik ir pieļaujamais G-S spriegums Tavam tranzistoram. Kādi 20V būs. Uzskati, ka tranzistors ir pagalam. Un kas būs ar draiveri? Tātad - shēma ir galīgi ačgārna un normāli strādāt  pie šādiem spriegumiem nevar. Pie 12V - ar dievu uz pusēm, jo tilta augšējos tranzistorus vienalga normāli atvērt nevar. Labi shēma strādāt nevar, bet Tu jautāsi, kāpēc pie ieslēgšanas nosvilst tranzistori. Precīzi nepateikšu bet manuprāt pie vainas ir krusteniski saslēgtie aizvari, kur kopā ir savienots augšējā un apakšējā tranzistora aizvars + tranzistoru starpelektrodu kapacitātes, kas mosfetiem ir diezgan ievērojamas.

----------


## Raimonds1

jā
tāpēc vajag - transformer isolated vai optically isolated power mosfet circuit

----------


## Juris4cm

Nē. Es jautāšu - kapē mosfeti nodeg tad, kad uz mosfeta draivera barošanu vispār nepadodas spriegums, es tikai pievienoju barošanu pie tilta.. bet to pēc bildes var redzēt - atkārtoju mosfetu draiveris pat netiek ieslēgts.. Pie tam kā uz bildes var redzēt, uz tiltu netiek padota nekāda slodze.. Un pat ja tiktu.. atveras apaksheejais tranzistors un diogonālais augsheejais tranzistors. Kad tranzistori aizveras, spriegums pārtraucas. Utt.. Vispār varbūt tapē tur domāts tas 0.8 Om rezistors - būs jāpadomā tajā virzienā - Uz ko nokrītas spriegums, ja slodze = Maximāla - tb īsais.. Bet jebkurā gadījumā tas neizskaidro kapē mosfetus izšauj pat neiedarbinot draiveri..

----------


## GuntisK

Kas tad pēc tava teiktā sanāk? Tas ka tu vispirms padod spriegumu uz h-tiltu un tikai tad ieslēdz draiveri?   ::  Manuprāt jaudas elektronikā vienmēr sākumā ieslēdz vadības ķēdes un tikai tad pašus jaudas elementus.

----------


## Raimonds1

ir tādas shēmas, piemēram, tie paši optoizloatori, kuriem ir 2 bezgala svarīgi parametri 
izolācijas pretestība vai spriegums, ko tas spēj izolēt un ""pārejas"" kapacitāte.

nez kādi varētu būt šie parametri silīcija 1 kristālam, uz kura ir izveidota draivera shēma?

----------


## defs

Un kur šo pēc palaišanas var izmantot? Viņš tur ta kačājas un viss?

----------


## M_J

Paskatījos "datašītā" Tava draivera iekšējo struktūru. Ja Tev uz viņu nav padota barošana, tas praktiski ir līdzvērtīgi it kā to Tavu tranzistoru aizvari karātos brīvi gaisā. Jaudas ķēdēm tas ir baigi bīstami. Tā nedara. Tādu tranzistoru var atvērt garām lidojošs elektrons nerunājot nemaz par spriegumu, kas parādās uz kapacitatīvā dalītāja tajā momentā, kad Tu piegrūd tos 400V. Tajā brīdī tranzistori momentā tiek atrauti vaļā un ir kaput. Tie 0.8 omi tur nekā nesaglābs. Tie tur nav priekš tam. Pieslēdz starp aizvariem un masu kaut kādus rezistorus, teiksim 1kiloomu un mēģini tad. Bet kā jau teicu - tas varētu paglābt tranzistorus no momentānas nodegšanas, bet principā tā shēma nav darboties spējīga. Nu iemet šeit linku uz oriģinālo shēmu, lai var redzēt, kas tur ir bijis domāts.

----------


## Juris4cm

Izklausās loģiski.. Kad atnāx mosfeti no sākuma pamēģināšu Gate pielodēt pie Source un padod spriegumu no kondiera uz mosfetu - ja nekas neizsitīs, tad problēma varētu būt tajā brīdī, kad uz Drain strauji padod lielu spriegumu, viņš kkā noreaģē uz Gate.. Tātad cik redzu viens no variantiem būtu sākt darbināt mosfeta draiverus tajā brīdī kad kondieris sāk lādēties, vai arī no Gate uz masu pielikt kādus 10 KOm augšējiem mosfetiem.. Orģinālā shēma bija ķīniešu inverteris - no sākuma gāja augstfrekvences Push pull trafs ar IRF3205 mosfetiem, Trafs ar 40 kHz no 12V uztaisīja 430V ko caur diožu tiltiņu iepumpēja kondensatorā - tālāk ar šito tiltu (paralēli tilta slodzei piesleegts mazs kondieris),spriegums padevaas uz rozeti - sheema sastaaveeja no 2 mosfeta draiveru shēmām, impulsu modulatoriem... Es domāju ka esmu spējīgs abus apvienot vienā AVR un pie tam izejas signālu modelēt par Pure Sine nevis tos klučus - 12V sanāk kā pa sviestu, bet kā tikko lodējos klāt uzlādētam kondierim tā vienmēr sanāk šmuce - pirms tam mēģināju pielodēt un tad ieslēgt bet tā kā shēmā bija daudz "bugu" tad no sākuma, kamēr lādēja kondieri (kuru pieliku 2X lielāku kā ķīniešu) īsti nevarēja saprast kapē Inverters rij 10A no sākuma - vai tas ir kondieris vai visi mosfeti jau ir caursisti.. Tapē skaidrītei nolēmu pielādēt visus kondierus un tad slēgt iekšā - tad vismaz var pagūt izraut barošanas vadu pirms mosfeti pārkarst ja signālā kāda kļūme.. Koroč doma skaidra - no sākuma pārbaudīšu ar salodētiem kopā G un S pielikt pa taisno pie kondiera - ja neizšaus, tad tiešām vaina bija sazemējuma trūkumā mosfetiem un pieskaršanās brīdī sanāca visādas šmuces.. ja izšaus, tātad spriegums tiek pa strauju kāpināts uz traņa un būs vien jālodē klāt tie 0.8 Om... Lab paldies par palīdzību un uzmanību!  ::

----------


## Vikings

Iet auzās. Pirmkārt jau 0,8 omi drīzāk ir slodzes mērīšanai un laicīgai tranzistoru izslēgšanai pie pārslodzes, un viņi pliki vieni nepaglābs traņus no nosvilšanas. Par draiveri tev jau izstāstija - šitā shēma ir metama. Šīm vajadzībām izmanto IR2113 vai līdzīgas uzbūves draiverus, kas paredzēti arī HighSide vadīšanai. Kā jau teica - tavs izmantotais draiveris nav paredzēts konkrētajam uzdevumam. Ar viņu vari vadīt abus divus apakšējos tranzistorus, bet augšējos gan nē.

----------


## Juris4cm

Varbūt varētu atbildēt ar ko atšķiras High side un low side draiveri? Tā lai es saprotu kapē tas var darboties un šitais nevar..visi tak viņi padod uz Gate spriegumu un pēc tam nonem.. a kur atšķirība?

----------


## AndrisZ

Cik liels spriegums ir uz Gate izvada kad augšējais tranzistors ir atvērts ?

----------


## jeecha

"High side" no "Low side" atshkjiras ar to kuraa pusee no slodzes atrodas sleedzis. Lai lauktranzistoru atveertu (vai aizveertu) spriegumam starp gate un source jaapaarsniedz noteiktu veertiibu (izlasaamu datasheetaa). Tavaa gadiijumaa tev staav N-FET "high side" sleegumaa (abi augsheejie tranzsitori tavaa tiltaa). Ja tev baroshanas spriegums ir teiksim 400V tad lai augsheejos tranzistorus atveertus tev vajadzeetu uz vinju gate padot piemeeram 410V, nevis 12V ko dod aaraa tavs draiveris (jo tas ir "low side" draiveris un nav izmantojams taa kaa tu meegjini to dariit). Taadeelj arii pie 12V baroshanas kautkas straadaaja, bet pie 400V nekaa. Ar to arii atshkjiraas "low side" un "high side" tranzistoru draiveri - "high side" driveris izejaa uzrazho pietiekamu spriegumu tranzistora atveershanai.

Savaa sleegumaa tu arii konkreeti uzprasies uz probleemu, jo tiek paarsniegts maksimaali pieljautais spriegums starp gate un source (tu tur iepumpee vismaz 400V-12V, kaut gan pieljaujamais ir +-20V), kas varbuut arii izraisa visa pasaakuma nokuupeeshanu zilaam liesmaam  :: 

P.S. Pirms kjerties pie shaada sprieguma un jaudas elektronikas - varbuut vismaz pashus pamatus kaut wikipedia un google vajadzeetu palasiit, a to var palikt ne tikai ar nosvilushiem tranzistoriem un draiveri bet arii acii dabuut piemeeram uzspridzinaata tranzistora korpusa gabalu (nezinu kaa muusdienu pusvadiitaaju korpusi uzvedas vinjus momentaa paarkarseejot... bet atceros sen apakalj gaismas diodes ljoti smuki spraaga pa taisno piesprauzhot vinjas pie 24V baroklja  ::

----------


## Juris4cm

Tranzistori sprāgst tāpat kā diodes  ::  Bet tomēr nesaprotu - Mosfets verās vaļā atkarībā no GS sprieguma nevis no DS sprieguma.. Kāda šķirba cik man ir barošana uz mosfetu ja lai atvērtu mosfetu starp G un S jābūt 12V un tieši tā un ir.. Kapē vaig 410V ja barošana ir 400? mosfets tač atveras skatoties cik ir GS nevis cik ir DS.. Un tā arī nesapratu ar ko atšķiras low side drivers un high side darbībā - kam viņi domāti to uzreiz sapratu, bet ar ko atšķiras darbības principi? Un pēc manas shēmas uz tiltu vispār nau slodze - tb ja draiveris padod spriegumu uz augsheejā tranzistoru Gate, Source ne ar ko nav savienots, tapē tranzistors nemaz neatveras.. Ko es nesaprotu?

----------


## Juris4cm

Itkā kko sāku saprast... - tātad ja piem mosfets ir atvērts bet Source nau savienots pa taisno ar "-" bet iet caur slodzi, tad pēc sprieguma sadalīšanās likuma pa visu ķēdi sanāk ka pirms slodzes un uz Source būs vislielākais spriegums... un viņš izsitīs caur Gate.. Ķipa tā? tapē high side draiveriem ir speciāls izvads, kurš pieslēdzas pie Source un izmantojas kā relatīvā 0 pret Gate... Es pareiz sapratu?

----------


## Raimonds1

Kā tavuprāt varētu iekustināt augšējo tranzistoru ar 12 voltu shēmu, ja tai jau viens barošanas izvads ir kopējs ar 400V shēmu?

----------


## Juris4cm

Tā kā tu uzzīmēji.. Viss pareizi - ja tiem 400 un 12 V ir kopēja massa tad tie 12V atver N-FET tranzistoru un laiž tos 400V jo svarīgs jau ir GS spriegums nevis DG spriegums.. Tieši tāpat kā NPN tranzistoriem ar mazāku spriegumu laiž lielāku.. Nesaprotu ko tu ar to gribēji pateikt  :: 

Ja tu domā to labo shēmu tad gluži tāda viņa nav... No kurienes uz augshējā traņa izvada radīsies 400V?  Traņi ir 4.. Un atverās viņi pa diogonāli tb augšējais ar diogonālo apakšējo.. tad strāva iet vienā virzienā.. tad tie aizveras un atveras otrā pusē augšējais un otrā apakšējais - tad strāva plūst otrā virzienā.. tā kā viss spriegums nokrītas uz slodzes, kura atrodas starp abu augšējo traņu izvadiem (un apakšējo barošanu) tad, uz aizvērto augšējo traņu izvadiem nav gandrīz nekāda sprieguma..

Pie viena gribēju pārējiem uzprasīt vai High side draiveri var izmantot arī Low side sheemaas, kā piemēram push-pull, piesleedzot to Source izvadu pie masas?  Un piem ja man ir tilts, vai es varu iztikt tikai ar 2 high side draiveriem lai vadiitu tiltu kur paraleeli sasleegti mosfeti (lai ieguutu lielaaku jaudu), vai arī tur kkas jāmuģī ar 4 draiveriem jo pie paraleelaas sasleegshanas (es domāju ka mosfetiem var būt nedaudz dažāda pretestība DS) rodas "nestabils" spriegums uz Source un līdz ar to "nestabils" spriegums uz Gate, kurš var pārsniegt pieļaujamo?

----------


## zzz

Uz raimondinja liikajiem ziimeejumiem jau nu vari droshi uzmaniibu nepieveerst, shis ir susanjins-innovaators-politiskais-muldonja vieteejais.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datashe ... 3638.shtml
uc3638
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datashe ... uc3638.pdf
BLOCK DIAGRAM - Bout1 un Aout1
Pievērs uzmanību - Figure 1 -
kā tiek vadīti augšējie un apakšējie tranzistori

----------


## jeecha

Tas ko raimondinsh centaas uzskriceleet ir inverteejoshs liimenja mainiitaajs lietojot n-fet vai npn tranzistoru. Respektiivi izejas spriegums tiek njemts no source/kolektora kas tiek ar rezistoru pievilkts pie baroshanas, savukaart drain/emiters pie zemes. Attieciigi kad tranzistors ir izsleegts tad izejaa tiek uzvilkta uz baroshanu, kad iesleegts tad 0.
Tas viss protams jauki, bet ar to jau taapat nepietiek lai n-kanaala mosfet high-side sleegumaa piesaatinaatu, jo prieksh taa spriegumu vajag pacelt veel pa kaadiem 10V augstaak... High-side draiveri to panaak dazhaadi - piemeeram lietojot charge-pump ar kondensatoru (taadeelj arii high-side draiveru mikrenes kaa likums ir daargaakas par low-side draiveriem - vinjas vienkaarshi ir sarezhgjiitaakas).

Atgriezhoties pie jautaajuma kaadeelj augsheejiem tranzistoriem uz gate vaig 400+V - saakumaa kad tranzistors tiko tika iesleegts (tavaa gadiijumaa padodot uz gate 12V) tad vinsh saak veerties valjaa (jo tajaa briidii uz source tev veel ir 0V). Attieciigi source spriegums paceljas (jo lielaakaa dalja sprieguma nokritiis uz slodzes jo pretestiiba drain-source piesaatinaatam tranzistoram ir ljoti maza) un puff, tranzistors visticamaak tiek caursists deelj paaraak liela gate-source sprieguma.

----------


## Juris4cm

Source = emiters, Drain ir kolektors  ::  bet tas taa... Koro4 ta laikam sapratu kko  ::  Paldies visiem par piedalīšanos - tātad manējie draiveri der tikai push-pull daljai bet tiltam vaig izmantot citus kuri uz Gate dod spriegumu, kurš ir par draivera barošanas spriegumu lielāks, nekā Source.. Īstenībā atradu oriģinālajā shēmā izvadus, kas iet no augšējo traņu Source uz draivera mikreni - tātad tur izmantojas tie high side draiveri.. Un kā viens no jums pieminēja - tā 0.8 omi pretestība ir domāta slodzes rēķināšanai un push-pull daļas atslēgšanai inverterim.

----------


## M_J

Nu nav jau gluži Source emiters vai drain kolektors. Uz to pusi ir, bet vieglāk būs, ja jau no paša sākuma tiksi skaidrībā, kas ir lauktranzistors. MOSFETs ir viens no lauktranzistora veidiem. Tepat blakus topikā "Meklēju ĻOTI vecas grāmatas par elektroniku" scAvenger ir ielicis daudz labas literatūras, tai skaitā grāmatu "Lauktranzistori". Tur viss ir.

----------


## ansius

> nez kādi varētu būt šie parametri silīcija 1 kristālam, uz kura ir izveidota draivera shēma?


 ned, mož esi dzirdējis par tādu lietu kā datasheet?

----------


## Juris4cm

To jau saprotu gan ka Source nau emiters  ::  bet vistālāk viņš ir no Kolektora  ::  Ar lauktranzistoriem esmu ņēmies, bet Ar spriegumiem lielākiem par 30V nau sānācis gan  :: .. Vienmēr kad sāc kko jaunu atrodas "suņi" kurus jārok ārā  :: .. Tāda jau ir tā elektronika... ar oma likumu nepietiek :P Radio elektroniķis nerubī jaudas elektroniku un otrādāk, Atmel programmists nerubī citus elektronikas novirzienus - Koro4 es nolādu to dienu kad pieķēros pie elektronikas  ::  tas ir kā brist pāri purvam.. Liekas ka tulīt jau jābūt finišam visu zināsi, bet jo tālāk brien un uzzini ko jaunu jo vairāk saproti cik maz tu zināji.. Un izvērtējot ceļu, kas jau noiets žēl pamest.. Bet cik saprotu elektroniku pilnībā pārzin varbūt pensijas vecuma cilvēki... Lai gan līdz Teslas līmenim vēl tālu  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.electronicstalk.com/news/mat/mat146.html
http://www.irf.com/technical-info/appnotes/an-978.pdf

----------


## nemeath

varbūt mazliet ne pa tēmu  - MOSFET/IGBT draiveru ķēžu barošana !! Kādas topoloģijas barošanas blokus parasti tiem izmanto? cik lielas jaudas, strāvas, sprieguma? atdalītus vai neatdaliitus utt. Kur vispār var dabūt tādu informāciju?

----------


## Juris4cm

Gribētos pielikt šai tēmai punktu.. tātad mosfetus lodējot sita cauri tapē ka man nebija rezistors starp Gate un Source un Gate "karājās gaisā" .. Un kad es pielodēju pie tukša kondiera un ieslēdzu shēmu, tad izsita arā tpē ka neizmantoju high side draiveri.. tga pielodēju rezistoru, nomainīju draiveri pret 2 gab ir 2181 un šīs problēmas pazuda.. nu radās citas problēmas kuras izklāstīju topikā High un Low side draiveri..

----------

